# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی در مورد سایت آلا

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها؛ من از آلا استفاده میکنم برای آموزش، ولی بعضی از تدریس ها واقعاً جالب نیستن. برای درس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست و عربی کدوم دبیرها خوب درس میدن؟ خواهشاً اگه میدونین بگین.. بعضیا واقعاً انگار دارن کتاب رو روخوانی میکنن بعضیا هم حاشیه زیاد می‌رن..ممنون میشم بهترین دبیرهای دروسی که گفتم رو معرفی کنین.*

----------


## wext82

درود بر تو  :Yahoo (4): 
زیست آقای موقاری فوق العاده هست
عربی آقای ناصح زاده هم خوبه
البته من یازدم هستم از دوازدهم و جمع بندی اطلاع ندارم(فقط عربی رو میبینم)

چه جالب تو چت باکس هم بعضا بهم میگن نی نی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wext82


درود بر تو 
زیست آقای موقاری فوق العاده هست
عربی آقای ناصح زاده هم خوبه
البته من یازدم هستم از دوازدهم و جمع بندی اطلاع ندارم(فقط عربی رو میبینم)

چه جالب تو چت باکس هم بعضا بهم میگن نی نی 


نی‌نی لقب یه خواننده خارجیه راستشو بخوای خیلی پشیمونم اینو گذاشتم اسمم ولی چه کنم دیگه شده. از اسم عوض کردن خوشم نمیاد وگرنه ایکی ثانیه هم تحملش نمیکردم این اسمو مرسی بابت راهنماییت!*

----------


## wext82

> *
> 
> نی‌نی لقب یه خواننده خارجیه راستشو بخوای خیلی پشیمونم اینو گذاشتم اسمم ولی چه کنم دیگه شده. از اسم عوض کردن خوشم نمیاد وگرنه ایکی ثانیه هم تحملش نمیکردم این اسمو مرسی بابت راهنماییت!*


اتفاقا باحاله  :Yahoo (65): 
خواهش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza2018

> *سلام بچه ها؛ من از آلا استفاده میکنم برای آموزش، ولی بعضی از تدریس ها واقعاً جالب نیستن. برای درس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست و عربی کدوم دبیرها خوب درس میدن؟ خواهشاً اگه میدونین بگین.. بعضیا واقعاً انگار دارن کتاب رو روخوانی میکنن بعضیا هم حاشیه زیاد می‌رن..ممنون میشم بهترین دبیرهای دروسی که گفتم رو معرفی کنین.*


سلام،
برای ریاضی امینی راد،برای زیست موقاری و برای عربی آقای ناصح زاده.
آلا از وقتی دوربین هارو از کلاس آورد استدیو شدیدا کیفیت تدریس اساتید افت کرد.دیگه اون آلای سال 94 یا 95 نیست.

----------

